# Al Furjan and JVT



## Ross G (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I am looking for an area to Rent a 3 Bed Villa near to Media City for my family (wife and 2 babies). After looking for a few months on the internet and having visited a few places I have narrowed down my search to a few areas. My Budget is max 180k, ideally 160k

We really like JP but they are just out of budget. Al Furjan is currently our preference. I have viewed villas there and they are really nice and I get a good feel about the development. There is a pool and Gym serving the Masakin apartments which can be used for a fee. I believe there are plans for a club house and pool to serve the villa's but I am not sure when it will be ready. 

I drove over to JVT today and that has thrown a spanner in the works as its very nice too but has no communal pool, club house which is a priority for the family. (I think its crazy that Nakheel are building these areas without such facilities, surely putting off a high proportion of potential tenants).

I have a few queries:

1. Is there anyone living in Al Furjan and if so how do you find it? Is there anything I need to take into consideration. Lots of people have told me that the access is a nightmare but each time I have drove over its been fine, but I haven't drove over in the morning. 

2. What are the pros and cons between Al Furjan and JVT?

3. Are there any other areas I should be considering? I have drove round JVC and its not for me. Sports City is too far out, Springs Villa's are not very spacious and a bit dated.

Thank you in advance.


----------

